# Fireworks?



## RachelRae

OH and his family have this little traditional thing they do on July 4th, and his family buys all these fireworks to let off. & they do it every year, him and his family wants me to come and be apart of it with them. I've heard that the baby's hearing would be completely fine because it is well protected, but do you guys think it would be alright? I have a gender scan in two days & I was going to ask my doctor then but what do you guys think?


----------



## vinteenage

Oh gosh yes baby will be absolutely fine. Their hearing isn't super fragile, it's the same as anyone else's really. It's in development, but they're tough.

I wouldn't worry about it at all, wouldn't even cross my mind.


----------



## Jadelm

I think it should be fine, as long as you avoid the obvious risks like standing right near the fireworks where you might get hit!! Sound really shouldn't be an issue :flower: x


----------



## RachelRae

Also wondering about the smell? You know the smokey kind of smell the fireworks let out? Would that harm them at all?


----------



## leo_mummy

i actually asked my midwife the same question this morning, because i want to go to a concert myself and she said that it's fine.. :thumbup:
Just make sure to stay away from them physically, so you dont cause any injury to yourself or baby... hope that helps xxx


----------



## vinteenage

RachelRae said:


> Also wondering about the smell? You know the smokey kind of smell the fireworks let out? Would that harm them at all?

Sigh, no darling the smoke will not harm baby.

You're far more likely to damage the baby by being outside where smoking is allowed, then from the fireworks.

Really now, being paranoid like this isn't any good. You may just as well avoid the public. Anything that is absolutely safe for you, is safe for baby.


----------



## Lauraxamy

I went to a bonfire at about 20 weeks pregnant and all was fine, have fun! :flower:


----------



## PleaseBaby

It will be absolutely fine, have a good time and good luck for your gender scan x


----------



## samface182

nah it will be totally fine! baby will just move about a bit more cos he/she will be like 'WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT?!' lol. 

enjoy the fireworks hun! xx


----------



## rubixcyoob.

The noise and smell from the smoke should be fine. The smoke isn't harmful otherwise they wouldn't be allowed or would have health warnings attached.

The hearing should be fine, when I was between 20-23 weeks I went and seen 30 Seconds to Mars, which was exceptionally loud and LO didn't even bat an eyelid or move at all lazy git! lol. Then I went and seen FTSK/We the Kings and [email protected], which was a smaller venue so the sound seemed closer to me iykwim? And still, nothing from him lol.

Baby's are well protected in the womb, dont worry about the noise :)


----------



## amygwen

you'll be fine! don't worry about it and enjoy july 4th!! :)
:flower:


----------



## stefni_x

_You'll be fine  enjoy yourself  x_


----------



## Eabha'sMum

rachel.... understand your concern... but relax and have fun with your new family. its special... and think next year baby will be there :) x


----------



## LizzieC

I wouldn't worry about it at all hun, I went to see Greenday a couple of weeks ago and was a bit worried about how she'd react to the sound, barely noticed or moved at all in the end!

They're pretty safe tucked up in there you know, I know it's hard (believe me, I'm one of the most paranoid people you'll meet), but as everyone keeps telling me it's best not to worry so much and just enjoy your pregnancy :flower:


----------

